# area drains



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Do all area drains have an accessible opening?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes no sometimes maybe


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Well that really doesn't answer my question. I just wanna know for a clean out purpose. I think that there is some that are made to be no accessible

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Kind of and sort of


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not all have a co access


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes they are accessable but sometimes finding the end can be difficult.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

All open drains must be serviceable and accessible :yes:...if that was the question.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Sort of I was more looking for a name brand one that isn't accessible for cleaning out, so you would have to throw a clean out in it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

U would want a cleanout due to trash coming in to line


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but they're fairly common.










The problem with them is that they ussually end up like this and make a big stink:


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

This one way u can do it I prefur a cleanout in ground


----------

